# UNI - Universal Store Holdings



## System (30 November 2020)

Universal Store is a leading Australian retailer specialising in trend-led and casual men's and women's fashion, shoes, accessories, lifestyle and gifting.  

Universal Store operates 65 physical stores in seven Australian states and territories. The retail network is supported by a head office and national distribution centre in Brisbane, Queensland. 

The physical stores are within Queensland (19), New South Wales (17), Victoria (13), Western Australia (11), South Australia (2), ACT (2) and NT (1). All stores are Company owned and operated.

The Company aims to position stores in prime locations within major shopping centres, typically in youth fashion precincts. The average store size is 248 sqm which Management believes is representative of the ideal store size (i.e. 200-300 sqm). The Company retains store flexibility by contracting for shorter leases (with options). Most leases within the network expire within three years. 

New store roll-out has focused on New South Wales and Victoria over the past three years, having achieved higher penetration in Queensland and Western Australia. Management expects to continue focusing on these regions.  

UNI commenced trading on the ASX on 17 November 2020.









						Shop Mens & Womens Clothing Online | Universal Store
					

Universal Store has all your styling needs covered, from the ultimate statement piece, a crucial jacket, or a pair of quintessential street sneakers. Shop the extensive collection of international and Australian brands to satisfy your apparel needs from jeans, shoes, dresses and tops, to...




					www.universalstore.com


----------

